# hp dv4-3016tx



## Niilesh (Aug 8, 2011)

yeah i think that's the best laptop in that range
if you can extend your budget then get dv6-6140tx @48k


----------



## rider (Aug 8, 2011)

I am planning to buy hp dv4-3016tx laptop. 
It is a 14" laptop which has core i5-2410M  (2.3-2.9Ghz) ,HD 6750M, 4GB RAM, surround sound speakers, 500GB HDD, windows 7 home basic
The plus point is AMD Radeon 6750M 1GB DDR5, which is actually a competitor of alienware's M14x nvidia GT 555M GPU in processing. And price is unbelievable 42k bucks.

Can u pls review this laptop. Also merits and demerits of this laptop.

^bump


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Aug 8, 2011)

At the given price point, it is the best available config. 
If you are planning a laptop at 40-42K, go for this eyes closed.
We have some members using this laptop, so they can shed some light on pros and cons. For me 14 inch is little small, so I went ahead with a 15.6 inch one.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 8, 2011)

Its a great laptop. +1.


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Aug 8, 2011)

Ishu, why dont you get one? The one in your signature is crap


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 8, 2011)

Yeah, I'll buy the 6140TX in september (I might go for a desktop though).


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Aug 9, 2011)

+1 for desktop
else I will have another member in my 6140 club


----------



## rider (Aug 9, 2011)

What about heating issues of hp dv4-3016tx?
How to update BIOS and make remove OpenGL issue of this laptop?


----------



## sumit269 (Aug 10, 2011)

how does this compare to hp dv6-6119 other than the price and screen size? 

am confused between these 2..  how diff are the graphic cards?
and i suppose the sound of 6119 would be better that 3016 by ur comment..


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 10, 2011)

rider said:


> What about heating issues of hp dv4-3016tx?
> How to update BIOS and make remove OpenGL issue of this laptop?


No heating issues or OpenGL issues with this laptop.



sumit269 said:


> how does this compare to hp dv6-6119 other than the price and screen size?
> 
> am confused between these 2..  how diff are the graphic cards?
> and i suppose the sound of 6119 would be better that 3016 by ur comment..


For that price you need to look at HP DV6 6140TX @ 48k.
Its got an i7 and 6770M. Both are 50% faster than their counterparts on 3016TX.


----------

